# Turn Signals in a 2000 VW beetle working then stoping..... Help!!!!



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

My girlfriend has a 2000 1.8t Beetle. She has been getting mad though becuase her turn signals will work and blink about 2 or 3 times and then stop.. If she turns them off and then back on the same thing happens. I have gone out and pulled the fuse, replaced it, and got the same thing. Sometimes If i pull it out and then wedge it into place sideways, it works for a little bit and then stops again. Its fustrating because she drives a lot and really can't use her turn signals. I was thinking of maybe trying to maybe soder a little bit of medal onto the fuse but afraid something bad my happen. Any ideas or help or and other common issues? Please help ASAP thanks as always!!!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Turn Signals in a 2000 VW beetle working then stoping..... Help!!!! (Turbo99jetta)*

I believe there is a relay box for the turn signals that may have need some looking into.


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Turn Signals in a 2000 VW beetle working then stoping..... Help!!!! (gt2437)*

after looking into it a little bit more today, it looks like the contact points for the fuse are pushed back into the unit farter than they should be. When i took a test light to the fuse however when in the fuse box, im getting a postive power out of both sides of the fuse. Could it be a bad relay? Would the extended warrenty cover this? I love my dubs, but little things like this and the air bag light are starting to get old, as well as the wastegate on the turbo getting stuck open......


----------



## DerGolfGTI (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: Turn Signals in a 2000 VW beetle working then stoping..... Help!!!! (Turbo99jetta)*

We had the same problem on our 2000 1.8T Beetle. The problem in our case turned out to be the turn signal relay which is located in the emergency flasher switch in the middle of the dashboard. Replacing this hazard switch (it wasn't terribly expensive or hard to replace) fixed the problem. This was not an uncommon problem and may be your problem as well.
Regards,
Tom
98 GTI (VR6)
00 Bug (1.8T)


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Turn Signals in a 2000 VW beetle working then stoping..... Help!!!! (Turbo99jetta)*

im beginning to wonder if its not that as well. still under extended warrenty and i need to take the car in for the air bag light so im gonna have them look at that as well.. just need ot have the time now...


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Turn Signals in a 2000 VW beetle working then stoping..... Help!!!! (DerGolfGTI)*

do you know where i can find something to tell me how to do this? (change out the relay)? I was looking in my haynes but it doesnt seem to lead me to the right place.. thanks!


----------



## Thomas Smailus (Jul 8, 1999)

*Re: Turn Signals in a 2000 VW beetle working then stoping..... Help!!!! (Turbo99jetta)*

It cannot be a fuse issue. If it works for 3 clicks and then stops and then reactivating the turn signal works for another 3 clicks - there is no way its the fuse.
The fuse is just a wire - so you should see the same voltage at both sides. If the current is too high it burns out and is an open circuit. If its blow, the signal would not work at all. Bridging a fuse is a BAD idea in any situation - you only make things worse because the safety device that is the fuse is removed - leading to much worse burn-outs on the circuits.

It is most likely, like folks have said, the relay. These relays have electronic circuits in them that regulate the speed of the blinking as well as switching the front and rear (4 in all) signals and is tied into the emergency flashers as well.
If its under warranty, it should be a covered item. If its not under warranty, signal relays are usually relatively cheap parts. Replace it.


----------

